# unser neuzugang



## heike (7. Sep. 2008)

hallo
wir waren gestern auch unterwegs.... 
was da einen alles über den weg schwimmt  
benikumonryu nicht mal 1 jahr alt und ca. 25 cm lang.
 

es war liebe auf den ersten blick.... nur jürgen brauche weibliche überredungskunst und zwei __ blicke  

liebe grüße
heike


----------



## Olli.P (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

Hallo Heike,


:willkommen  unter den schreibenden Teich - :crazy 

Da hast dir aber einen schönen Koi ausgesucht..... 


Na, dann werden wir ja vllt. doch mal ein Album von euch beiden zu sehen bekommen oder    

Der Jürgen kann das ja anscheinend nicht.............. 


Weiterhin viel Spaß und auf einen regen Austausch hier, bei & mit uns.....


----------



## Dodi (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

 Heike,

wunderschönes Tier! 

Da wäre ich auch schwach geworden...


----------



## Inken (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

Hallo Heike!

Ich bin nun absolut keine Koinase, aber ich muss sagen, der Fisch sieht super aus!! Wird er wohl am Kopf noch dunkler? Es schimmert auf der Stirn so gräulich... Täte aber seiner Schönheit keinen Abbruch!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

Einfach ein Traum


----------



## heike (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

vielen dank ihr lieben  
@ inken
du hast völlig recht.... der kopf sollte auch noch schwarz werden.

liebe grüße
heike


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

hi
jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu sagen.



> nur jürgen brauche weibliche überredungskunst und zwei __ blicke



von wegen, ich fand ich auch gleich schön, aber als der händler seinen preis sagte, konnte ich ihn nur noch verschwommen sehen. 
und ich bin koipreise gewöhnt. 
als ich dann für sonntag noch nen entenbraten angeboten bekam, wars halt geschehen.

wenn ich ihn aber jetzt so anschaue, bereue ich es nicht.

wenn er so schwimmt, sieht er echt irgendwie wie ein orka aus.

hoffentlich ist das keiner, sonst müßte ich dann ja nochmal vergrößern.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> als ich dann für sonntag noch nen entenbraten angeboten bekam, wars halt geschehen.



... naja, die Frauen wissen halt wies geht.... 



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich ist das keiner, sonst müßte ich dann ja nochmal vergrößern.



wieso nochmal, erstmal warten wir ja hier wohl auf diese:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14792


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

hi
in der ruhe liegt die kraft ankelein. 
das "nochmal" bezog sich auf den umbau danach.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

 na dann, 

... hoffentlich wächst der dann nicht schneller als Du baust.... 
1







... aber super schöner Fisch Heike....


----------



## heike (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

danke anke


----------



## rainthanner (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

Hallo,  


supermegageiles Fischlein. 

 


Hätte ich ebenfalls ohne zögern eingetütet. 


Einzig auf`s Rot hätte man verzichten können. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich ebenfalls ohne zögern eingetütet.




Das glaube ich dir jetzt mal aber überhaupt nicht


----------



## rainthanner (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich dir jetzt mal aber überhaupt nicht


 
warum nicht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

Na, weil du doch immer sehr genau abwägst ob es das Risiko wert ist, stand mal irgendwo in einem Fred


----------



## rainthanner (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

das stimmt. 
Oberstes rainthannerisches Gebot: Der Fisch muss bereits eine Saison bei *"meinem"* Händler unter normalen Bedingungen hinter sich haben.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Clovere (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser neuzugang*

auch haben will


----------

